# Crock Pot Liner



## olddawg (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a 5 qt crock pot liner and I want to use it to cook beans and stew in my smoker.  Any thoughts?


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 20, 2010)

idk about in a smoker. I put one on a stove one time and in about 25 seconds it split wide open and dumped red beans everywhere. so maybe be prepared to lose it. I'd maybe put it in with nothing in it just to see if it will hold up


----------



## roller (Jun 20, 2010)

I have wondered about that...


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2010)

Er, uh I wouldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Get a dutch or a stainless pan from a restaurant supply.


----------



## que-ball (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry so much about your crock pot liner breaking in the smoker.  The reason they break on the stovetop is the uneven heating.  The hot bottom sitting on the burner expands faster than the colder sidewall, and you get a nice big crack separating the two (mine was a Pyrex casserole back in the day).  Your smoker should have the whole thing at nearly the same temperature, just like an oven or even your crockpot.

My worry is that with a deep pot you wouldn't get much smoke penetration into your beans, so what's the point.  I think you would be better off with a shallow pan that would expose more surface area to the smoky goodness.


----------



## olddawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Que-ball said:


> My worry is that with a deep pot you wouldn't get much smoke penetration into your beans, so what's the point.  I think you would be better off with a shallow pan that would expose more surface area to the smoky goodness.


And with that quote, the crock pot liner question has been answered...  Thanks all!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 21, 2010)

Disposable aluminum pans are your friend for beans...easy cleanup...a little hard on the environment, but that's how we roll over here.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 21, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Disposable aluminum pans are your friend for beans...easy cleanup...a little hard on the environment, but that's how we roll over here.


Actually, after use, if you give the pan a good rinse out, remove the larger beans, roll the pan up into a tube shape (nasty residue on the inside, of course), recycle with your other aluminum, the furnace will melt that little piece of bean into nothingness.

That being said, the aluminum pan is the only way to do the smoke.  Great smoke flavor on the last Dutch's Wicked Beans I did and there wasn't a bean left to worry about.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 21, 2010)

Interesting and timely.

I just finished my first BBQ beans on my smoker yesterday.  No real recipe, just some canned beans, leftover pork, brown sugar, BBQ sauce, onions & lil bit of mustard. I put a lil too much sugar in them, but I loved the flavor and texture.  It's definitely going to happen again.

I used a cast iron pan. Cooked uncovered for 8+ hours and it made a nice mahogany crust. Yum!


----------



## dick bullard (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually the "Oven Bags" work quite well.....cook in them all the time in dutch oven cooking....a lot higher heat than a smoker !...makes for a lot less clean up.....RICK


----------



## sqwib (Jun 21, 2010)

Ditto on the foil pans and restaurant pans, you can use the restaurant "water pans" as they are slightly deeper but you still have the same amount of surface area as the shallower ones.

NWdave, I do the same with my heavy duty foil after ribs or a pork rest.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2010)

I use foil pans for a lot of stuff - I always wash them out and reuse them - just spray them with a little quick release before putting them into the smoker and they clean up really easy - I have used the one in my smoker right now at least 8-10 times


----------

